# Algae Eater?



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey folks. I have a male Red Betta in a 2.5 gallon tank at my office, which is where he has been since February of 2010. Well, in the last month or so I have started to get a bad buildup of algae. What type of algae eater would be most compatible with him in that small of a space?


----------



## PetGrocery (Jun 8, 2011)

How often are you changing the water?

Some advice from http://betta-fish-care.blogspot.com/

_You will always have certain levels of algae because small amounts are inevitable wherever there’s light, nutrients, and water in combination. Once the algae levels get high enough to be visible to the naked eye, you’ve got a surplus. You must maintain your aquarium regularly or you can pretty much count on regular growths of algae obscuring your fish, making the water smell, and making your fish tank an eye sore.

Tips for keeping your fish tank algae free:
· Change the water regularly (every 3 days)
· Clean the aquarium regularly
· Use a UV filter in the tank
· Situate the tank away from direct sunlight
· Don’t overcrowd the fish (3 gallon recommended)
· Keep the food levels down
· Minimize aeration unless your aquarium is very well stocked: keep airstones and vents to a minimum
· Utilize your plants’ nitrate and phosphate absorbing capacity: stock your aquarium with plenty of fast-growing species like Ambulia and Egeria_

Hope that helps!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

Snails r ur best pick.


----------

